# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  حكم التهنئة بعيد الميلاد بدون احتفال

## سطوع الحق

حكم التهنئة بعيد الميلاد بدون احتفال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركلته
شيخنا الفاضل 

أريد معرفة حكم قولنا لأحد - مبارك أو عيدك مبارك أو كل سنة وأنت طيب في ذكرى عيد ميلاده من غير مظاهر للاحتفال بها وهذا أمر يمر بأغلبنا في أحيان كثيرة حين يخبره احدهم بان ذكرى ميلاده كانت بالأمس أو اليوم مثلا علما باني قرأت هذا السؤال المطروح على احد المشايخ وأحببت التيقن من هذه الإجابة وكان رده كما يلي :

السؤال : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله شيخنا الفاضل أريد معرفة الحكم الشرعي في تهنئة أخ أو صديق بعيد ميلاده ولا أقول الاحتفال بل مجرد تهنئة فإذا اخبرني احد الأصدقاء بان ذكرى ميلاده اليوم مثلا فاني أقول له عيدك مبارك فهل في هذا إثم ؟ و جزاك الله خيرا.

وبارك الله فيك شيخنا الفاضل عبد الرحمن



الجواب/

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبارك الله فيك . 

هذه الفتوى لا يُسلّم لِمفتيها !
فقوله : (لقد تعارف الناس على أن ذكرى ميلاد الإنسان هي من المناسبات السارة) غير صحيح ؛ لأن تعارف أهل بلد لا يُعتبر عُرفا للجميع ، ولو تعارف الناس على خلاف الشرع فلا اعتبار لذلك العرف ، ولا اعتبار به . 
وما بناه على ذلك من جواز التهنئة بِعيد الميلاد ، فهم خاطئ .
وكذلك ما قرره مِن : (أن كلمة ( عيد ) لا يقصد بها استحداث عيد ديني ، فليس للمسلمين إلا عيدان – الفطر والأضحى – لان استعمال لفظ ( عيد ) انتقل إلى سائر المناسبات الوطنية والقومية)

فانتقال مُسمّى العيد إلى تلك المناسبات لا يُعطيها الشرعية ، ولا يُسوِّغ الاحتفال بها ولا التهنئة بها أيضا . 
ووجود مناسبات وطنية أو قومية أو عالمية تتكرر ، هذا مُضاهاة للأعياد ، وسواء سُمِّيت أعيادا أو أياما أو أسابيع ، كل ذلك لا يُغيِّر حقيقة الأمر ، فهي أعياد مُبتدعة . 

وفتاوى أهل العلم المعاصرين على ذلك . 

ففي فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء في المملكة : 
لا تجوز إقامة الأعياد البدعية ولا الاحتفال بها ، ولا مشاركة أهلها وتهنئتهم بمناسبتها ؛ لأن هذا من التعاون على الإثم والعدوان ، وقد ذكر الله أن من صفات عباد الرحمن أنهم سورة الفرقان الآية 72لَا يَشْهَدُونَ الزُّورَ أي : لا يحضرون أعياد الكفار ، كما جاء في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة ، سواء سميت أعيادا أو أياما أو مناسبات ، فالأسماء لا تغير الحقائق : وليس للمسلمين إلا عيدان كريمان : عيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى . 
فالواجب ترك هذه البدع والأعياد الجاهلية ، ومنها : اليوم العالمي للمعلم . وفق الله الجميع للعمل بكتابه وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم وترك البدع والمحدثات . اهـ . 

وقال الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله : كُلّ مَن أقام عِيداً لأي مناسبة ، سواء كانت هذه المناسبة انتصاراً للمسلمين في عهد النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ، أو انتصاراً لهم فيما بعد ، أو انتصار قومية فإنه مبتدع ، وقد قَدِمَ النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام المدينة فَوَجد للأنصار عيدين يَلعبون فيهما فقال : " إن الله قد أبْدَلَكم بِخَير منهما عيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى" ، مِمَّا يَدُلّ على أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يحب أن تُحْدِث أمَّته أعياداً سوى الأعياد الشرعية التي شرعها الله عز وجل .
مسألة : أسبوع المساجد والشجرة ونحوهما مما يقام ما القول فيها ؟
أما أسبوع المساجد فبدعة؛ لأنه يُقام باسم الدين ورفع شأن المساجد، فيكون عبادة تَحتاج إقامته إلى دليل، ولا دليل لذلك.
وأما أسبوع الشجرة فالظاهر أنه لا يقام على أنه عبادة، فهو أهون، ومع ذلك لا نراه . اهـ . 

وسبق بيان حكم الاحتفال بأعياد الميلاد 
http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2663

والله تعالى أعلم .

المجيب الشيخ/ عبد الرحمن السحيم
عضو مكتب الدعوة والإرشاد

----------

